# Geotagging



## allen-c (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a Nikon D90. I could buy a GP-1 to geotag my photos, but that would not only set me back a bit, I'm not sure it'd be a good idea (battery life, time to triangulate, time to take a photo). I've never tried doing that - I just don't know. Alternatively I could put an app on my wife's iPhone 4 or use a GPS logger.

What do all of you who believe in geotagging do, I wonder? Any experience of the matter, any suggestions, any advice? I think a GPS logger is the way I'd like to go because it wouldn't require me to have my wife's iPhone in my pocket all the time - that would just give her an excuse to upgrade! There are quite a few of these things, however, and choosing between gadgets you've never used is, well, tricky!

Thanks, 
Allen.


----------



## erro (Mar 22, 2013)

I use my smart phone as a tracklogger while taking walks, skiing, travelling and so on. Basically whenever I realize it will be difficult to pin-point the exact location a photo was taken afterwards, once I get back home.

While walking around in a known city (or some other known/easy location), I will normally not tracklog, since I will be able to place the photos on the map in LR later on.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a GeotaggerPro2 http://www.solmeta.com/ IMO a better, cheaper solution than what is offered from Nikon. It has its own built in battery and does not drain the camera battery until the unit battery is depleted. 
The unit takes about 30s to acquire a fix and stays on until it shut it off. It has enough power from the internal battery to last most of the day in the active, on position. 
I got the GeotaggerPro2, because of the mapping module in LR 4. Now I try to never take a photo with out it.


----------



## gkas (Apr 20, 2013)

Here's what I've been using.  Pretty good unit. http://Holux M-241 Bluetooth Data Logger. I also have http://www.amazon.com/BT-Q1300ST-Ke...438717&sr=8-1&keywords=qstarz+gps+data+logger   This guy takes one AA battery. I've run alkaline from Costco and EneLoop.

The rechargeable battery on the QStarz is dying after a few years. I use Google GPicSync to add GPS data to RAW files.


----------

